# What Should We Call EMS



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2012)

In light of Tumblr accounts like What Should We Call Med School and What Should We Call Me, I figured we could have an EMT Life version.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 4, 2012)

When I'm at the nursing home and realizes that a regular dialysis patients are back, I'm like...


----------



## Rsxtacee (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried making one the other day for EMS and it was taken. (A week late) http://whatshouldwecallems.tumblr.com/
Too bad, it seems you can't make submissions to it.:unsure:


----------



## polisciaggie (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's one that looks to be new and accepting submissions. 

http://whatshouldwecallparamedicine.tumblr.com/


----------



## firetender (Sep 14, 2012)

*EMS is not EMS anymore but it's still EMS!*

The character of the needs of our populace has changed significantly while the systems that support its health have not adapted to the reality. That means US.

In my view, most of the work that we do is non-emergency, yet, it is *Emergent*. As defined in the online _Free Dictionary_:



> _emergent: adj._
> *3*_*b. Demanding prompt action; urgent. *(emphasis mine)_


 
The truth is that only a small proportion of the calls we go to are true emergencies. Most are interventions done to prevent chronic situations from becoming acute, therefore, we are stepping into emergent situations.

I have seen the term “Emergent Medical Services” used before in reference to stand-alone Dr's clinics, but not used to describe what we actually are doing (but are not trained to!).

I have used the term a couple times in other of my writings, but that is where we’re going if we haven’t already arrived.

Who are you kidding? The reason EMS isn’t working as a profession is because it still thinks it’s a specialty when everything it responds to is getting more and more broad and complicated every day.
Uh-oh, and here comes the BOMB!

WE are not recognizing that the world of EMS has left Johnny and Roy behind. If we want to catch up, we’re going to have to go back to school to learn more about anatomy, physiology, pharmacology, disease entities, sociology, management and psychology (for starters!).

Of course, the role we should be playing is to transport people to appropriate facilities or refer them to such. Today, we only have the Emergency Departments for potentially serious problems and that needs to change.

So my vote is *Emergent Medical Services* which will then expand the role of the medic to meet the needs of the populace.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 14, 2012)

firetender said:


> WE are not recognizing that the world of EMS has left Johnny and Roy behind. If we want to catch up, we’re going to have to go back to school to learn more about anatomy, physiology, pharmacology, disease entities, sociology, management and psychology (for starters!).



It is commonly professed that medicine has advanced more in the last 15 years than in the total history of medicine prior. 

Think about that time frame...

Johnny and Roy are easily 37 years out of date.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 14, 2012)

I think people didn't read the original post. It's a Tumblr fad...


----------

